# Polished Bliss: Morgan Roadster...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

After spending Mon, Tues and Wednesday on this 997...










...I had something a bit different to work on Yesterday, this lovely Morgan Roadster (Pics are at the foam stage as I forgot to take them before I started):



















The car was already fairly clean but the owner was after a service that would offer protection to all elements of the car, so a 1 day All Surface Detail was ideal for this.

As you can see from the above pics, the car was foamed as usual but I kept it away from the roof and windows - the car is fairly water proof but not 100% so better to stay safe 

The car was then rinsed:










Then onto the wheels, boy was I glad they were in pretty good nick already. I worked on a 1960 Maseratti last year with identical wheels and 2 full days were spent on them alone!

Blackfire Wheel and Tyre Gel was sprayed on:










Then worked in with a brush:










The inner rims were done with the "put water proofs on, lie on the ground and get your hand in from behind method" 

Tyres and arches were cleaned with APC, as you can see there wasn't much dirt coming off:










After all the exterior trim had been cleaned with R222 I washed the car with the 2BM and Shampoo Plus:










I then rinsed the car with a watering can to get as much water to sheet off as possible, making drying easier:










Now inside and dried off (no claying needed as the paint was squeaky clean), I removed any fluff and dust from the fabric hood with some masking tape (I don't like using the hoover on hoods):










It was then sprayed with 303 Fabric Protectant and left to dry in:










The same was done for the side panels, which I'd removed in order to clean behind them:










Onto the paintwork - Vintage was the LSP of choice but seeing as there were a few swirls and a bit of marring I glazed the paint with Poorboys Black Hole in order to fill them in a bit.

The Black Hole was worked in with a MF pad and firm pressure:










This was then buffed off and I applied a nice thin layer of Vintage and then buffed off after 10/15 mins:










Onto all that metal and chrome now:

The only bit that needed any real polishing was the fuel cap.

Before:










After Blackfire Heavy Cut Compound and then Meguiars NXT by hand:










The rest of the metal then received Werkstat Prime Strong, except for the tailpipes, which were polished with Meguiars NXT.

I then sealed it all with Blackfire Metal Sealant, including the wheels:



















With the roof now dry, I was able to put it down to gain better access to the interior, which to be fair wasn't too bad - just some grubby parts on the leather and Vinyl:




























Not much in the way of pics from here as time was getting on and as you can understand there was still a fair bit to do yet.

The process of the interior was as follows:

- Thorough Hoover
- APC Wipe down to Vinyl
- Raceglaze Leather Cleaner
- Raceglaze Leather Balm
- mats shampoo'd
- Wood protected with Prime Strong
- Glass cleaned with Eimann Fabrik Clear Vision II
- Sills polished with Meguiars NXT

The engine (which is a 3 Litre Jaguar V6 - pretty good for a car weighing approx 800KG) was also detailed as usual but I didn't realise untill this afternoon that we'd forgotten to take pics of that which is annoying as it looked great :wall:

The tyres were given 3 coats of Gloss-It tyre dressing and then I gave the paintwork a thorough wipe down with Gloss-It QD, which meant all that remained was to take a few nice pics 
















































































































































































































And here's a couple of pics of what I was doing today, another 1 Day job on a BMW M Coupe.

LSP was Blackfire Midnight Sun Wax over Blackfire Wet Diamond Sealant after I'd glazed the paint with Poorboys Black Hole with the G220.









































































Thanks for looking 

Clark


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Oooo...cup of tea time. 

Always enjoy your write ups. Part of the reason I order products from you guys. :thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Love the M coupe 

My neighbour at the unit has got some fantastic stuff for cleaning wires (he's a Jag restorer) I'll get the name of it.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Top Job mate, those Morgan wheels look a nightmare :thumb: 

Simon


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Love the M coupe
> 
> My neighbour at the unit has got some fantastic stuff for cleaning wires (he's a Jag restorer) I'll get the name of it.


Cheers mate, would be handy to know!

I'm not normally fussed about the M Coupe's but Rich and I both took a fancy to this one, the wheels really set it off nicely


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Great stuff, the morgan's different, I like it. Also blackfire metal sealant is great stuff.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Simply stunning!!! :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> Cheers mate, would be handy to know!
> 
> I'm not normally fussed about the M Coupe's but Rich and I both took a fancy to this one, the wheels really set it off nicely


If you get one of those, you HAVE to have those wheels - its the law. 
Seen loads like that, but I think they are CSL wheels aren't they or are they an option on them ? Love the look of it like that, so individual (apart from all the others but you know what I mean).


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

What..? You _forgot_ to take 'before' pics..?

Come on fella... it's not like you've got much else on your mind right now is it..? :thumb:

Stunning job as ever - great looking car that


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

excellent Clark:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Janitor said:


> What..? You _forgot_ to take 'before' pics..?
> 
> Come on fella... it's not like you've got much else on your mind right now is it..? :thumb:
> 
> Stunning job as ever - great looking car that


I was at work at just after 7am as I was stressing about getting all the bits and pieces done properly for 5:30pm! :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Clark


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

very nice work and really good to see some outside pictures for a change hope to see more :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work there Clark :thumb:

Your work is always very inspiring !

Mario


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

very intricate cars to work on, nice detail Clark


----------



## RYN (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work on three interestings cars. Good to see a car with the three products (PB Glaze, BF AFPP and Midnight Sun) I'd be using today if it wasn't terrible weather! :doublesho

Thanks again for the advice and service yesterday, the M Coupe was looking awesome with those wheels, I assume that was Marsha hard at work on them!

Here's hoping the weather is better next weekend... :thumb:

Ryan


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

loving the Morgan


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely job as usual Clark:thumb:

Must make a nice change from doing all that boring German stuff


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

swiftshine said:


> Lovely job as usual Clark:thumb:
> 
> Must make a nice change from doing all that boring German stuff


It's ok, got 2 more british cars in next week :thumb:


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

The wheels do say British though, don't they. Something different, looks great.

Can you advise how best to use the Raceglaze leather cleaner and balm please.


----------



## farz020589 (Oct 3, 2008)

top job as allways


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Spot on as always


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Lovely details.

Especially the Morgan - from my home town


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

(L)

Looks great!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job as always Clark, never had a go of a morgan and always wondered what they really drive like, must get a go of one at some time.

M Coupe is nice, the CSLs really set it off


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Loving the morgan...


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice to see something a little different 
Love the M also


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Great job as usual


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rather like the colour combo on the Moggy - looks great in the final pics :thumb: Wires are THE biggest PITA in the world to detail 

The other German stuff is also rather nice


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

looks great clark. When is the ne plus ultra guna be done?


----------



## TimG (Apr 2, 2008)

Top job Clark! :thumb:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice one Clark :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Great work as usual :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

baseballlover1 said:


> looks great clark. When is the ne plus ultra guna be done?


There'd be no fun in telling you that now would there?


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

The Morgan is just gorgeous. The two tone colour scheme is just breathtaking and you made it look like the precious jewel it is.
The next time you work on it, don't give it back to the owner. Send it to me in Canada. I'll send you some cake.
Just a thought,
-John C.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great finish, bet the owner was a happy chappy.


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great work as always nice to see something different


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent work on all the cars Clark!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:*


----------



## superAndre (Jan 9, 2010)

Can I ask you why you filled the swirls instead the paint correction?I always see all your works...


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Loving the Morgan, didn't realise they come with a Jag V6...


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Brilliant work! :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Fantastic job Clark

The Morgan is the nuts


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Clark said:


> I'm not normally fussed about the M Coupe's but Rich and I both took a fancy to this one, the wheels really set it off nicely


Ha  I was thinking that about both cars, not a fan of either mark but they are both very nice and have made me reconsider my view :thumb:

What size wheels were on the M Coupe, they look big, 19's at a guess?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Clark said:


> the car is fairly water proof but not 100% so better to stay safe


Lucky owner... I wouldn't even say mine is 50% water proof... part of the character :lol:

Lovely work as always...


----------



## sm7cqy (Dec 31, 2011)

Lovely pics.


----------



## Capital HF (Nov 17, 2010)

That Morgan is stunning, old school classic. The wheels look a pain in the hole :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

lovely thread dig-up! :lol:


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> lovely thread dig-up! :lol:


Back to page one, just in time for re-opening tomorrow or today as it's now the 5th


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely. Fantastic motor.:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work as always nice motors to


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Sex on wheels!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

That Z4M is my double!! Great work.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Love it Clark.. stunning work as usual.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed!


----------

